# trout!



## chucker (Aug 29, 2021)

fresh smoked trout and a cold coor's key stone in a frosted glass.... a great Sunday treat after splitting an stacking oak all day.


----------



## U&A (Aug 29, 2021)

Smoked trout when done well is one of my favorites 


Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## Fatherwheels (Aug 29, 2021)

Never had a smoked trout, I like trout though, when I hook one.
Have not been out this year at all, same last year when water was
low and temperatures were up, they were suffering enough and
numbers would have been down this year because of it.


----------

